

Public-access TV in YouTube era? City budget crunch forces debate - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/public-access_tv_in_youtube_era_cash-strapped_seattle_debates_future.html

======
garrickvanburen
There's lots of reasons Public-access TV no longer makes sense, not just
YouTube. Here's an essay I wrote on the issue back in 2005 -
[http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/add-cable-public-
access-t...](http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/add-cable-public-access-to-
the-endangered-species-list)

